# An applicable warning for the Reformed congregations?



## J. Dean (May 11, 2012)

Just and Sinner: A Warning to Lutherans to Avoid Evangelical Errors

The above link was written by a former-Calvinist-turned-Lutheran who is dismayed at what he deems is the exaltation of "that which feels good" even with the traditional use of aesthetics in worship, warning that such thoughts can affect worship in a negative way.

Is this something that Reformed congregations need to beware of, even those who meticulously follow RPW? 

Your thoughts?


----------



## wsmeathers (May 11, 2012)

*Is this something that Reformed congregations need to beware of, even those who meticulously follow RPW?*

I know I have to beware of it, but then I'm just me and not a congregation in and of myself. I really enjoy Eastern Orthodox liturgies –I just like the beauty of their worship services and I do sometimes wish there was more beauty in our PCA services. I tell myself that if Paul can worship from his jail cell, than I can worship in a miserable strip center where all forms of beauty seem to have been purposely purged from the entire area. I tell myself that often in order to avoid being drawn to doctrinally challenged churches that purposely inject beauty, over substance, into their services. I don’t see why we can’t have both, but I’ll choose doctrine over aesthetics if I have to choose; and it would appear that I do have to choose.


----------



## Jack K (May 11, 2012)

The article says we shouldn't judge worship practices by how worshipful they make us feel—by our likes and preferences, whether contemporary or traditional.

Agreed. I've never been in any church where this wasn't a temptation. All congregations should be aware of this danger.


----------



## dudley (May 11, 2012)

Reformed Protestant service must always be for the praise an honor of God alone. It is not ours, t belongs to God. Our worship should not for get that. I am a now Presbyterian but also an ex Roman catholic. The problem with the RC worship, their mass is that in contradicts that awesome doctrine of justification we as Protestant believe is the truth of the message of the Gospel on salvation. We Reformed Protestants should never revert or do as the Lutherans or the Roman Catholics. The service of the mass is a blasphemy and an abomination to Christ’s one time sacrifice for all on Calvary, it distorts and denies the truth of the Gospel. It tries to give a Christian appearance with out being Christian at all. The Reformed Protestant historic liturgy is all about Jesus and that which distracts from Jesus and The Father should not be tolerated. The Lutheran Common Service is arguably the most "catholic" of the settings of the historic liturgy and the RC service of the mass is an abomination and a blasphemy. Wearing vestments like the RC priest and now some Lutheran ministers elevates them and that is not the way we Reformed Protestants worship ;we are all priests and none are above others.


----------



## jogri17 (May 12, 2012)

Is it possible that some of these aspects in Lutheran, Catholic, and Orthodox churches may be legitimately used as circumstances as long is they are done so moderately. 

Also, I've been to Reformed Churches that have a beauty in simplicity. I've also seen some Churches that are ugly as well as simple. I think it is wrong to deny that esteics don't affect how we Worship, because it distracts the human. So, while the elements are to be determined strictly By only the Bible, the circumstances are very much culturally relative and ought to be let up by local councils/consistories and there needs to be a large degree of tolerance within Reformed communities concerning the circumstances.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 12, 2012)

There is an interesting interview on Albert Mohler's Thinking in Public: Luther, Cranach, and The Making of the Reformation: A Conversation with Steven Ozment

He interviews Steven Ozment who notes the effect that Luther's lifelong friendship with Cranach had on his views of art and beauty in the Church. It is interesting because I had never heard of Carnach before but he was very important, historically, in making Luther famous through his art work. He was also close enough to Luther that he was the godfather of his children. Anyhow, give it a listen as there is an interesting discussion where, at one point, Al Mohler notes that both Luther and the Swiss Reformation both understood the power that art had on the worshipers but came to completely different conclusions about its propriety in public worship.

I think we need to be pretty wise when it comes to understanding aesthetics not so much that we might manipulate people by them but that we're aware of the power they can have on people and be mindful of it. I do think that many today are adopting a "this music or this x is cool so it must be a good thing to do" mentality today instead of seriously considering what is going on in worship.


----------

